# What Backdrop Can I use for Automotive Product Pictures



## Phast1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi All,

I am looking at taking pictures of products for a website and need to get suggestions on which backdrop would be good and what Manufacture would be suggested as well. The parts will range from bolts, to air inductions, exhaust, and body kit parts. The color we want to use is White for the back drop. Please any suggestions would greatly help.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 27, 2014)

Savage seamless paper... BUT...  white might be the best choice for everything as chrome-plated and other light parts are not going to display well on it.  I would suggest white, thunder grey, and perhaps one or two primary colours as well, especially if you're going for a contemporary look and/or appealing to the 'tuner' crowd.


----------



## Phast1 (Oct 10, 2014)

I now have the Seamless Paper. Here is a brief look at the set up I have put together.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 11, 2014)

The thing that strikes me right off is how short your shooting platform is.  If I'm shooting something as large as an exhaust system or body panel, I'm going to want wayyyy more distance.  Ideally, I would like at least 4' (and more like 6+) between the product and the backdrop.


----------



## photospherix (Oct 21, 2014)

I have to agree the farther the better when it comes to the distance to the background. I always try to double the width I am shooting and if I can I work towards 3x the width.


----------

